# Best scooter



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have acquired an easylifter scooter rack. My problem now, what is the best scooter to buy?

I would like it to carry two people (approx 22 stone). Obviously I am conscious of the weight even although it will be fitted to a Swift Kontiki.

I still intend to use cycle power, however I would like the option of the scooter to travel slightly further afield on occassions.

Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

First find out the weight capacity that the carrier will carry.
Avoid the chinese copies. Peugeot and the Japanese models are probably best, or even a light weigt motor bike.
22 stone and scooter = buy the largest engined one that will be ok for weight on the carrier.

the trouble with most scooters is that the wheels are too small.


dave p


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I too have just bought an easylifter... which model have you got?
Their racks are claimed at up to 200Kg BUT your towbar/payload maybe a factor.

My scoot is a Piaggio X8 125cc nice scoot but it's a liquid cooled 4 stroke, so is on the heavy size 160Kg.

We intend to do 2's up and it goes like a dream.

Personally on the research I've done whilst looking around... I wouldn't like to have a heavy scoot resting solely on the towball, this is why I've spent a bit more and gone for the Hydra Trail where there is a wheel transferring 80% of the weight back to the road.

Don't know if this helps?

w


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Crikey. I thought my 250cc Vespa was heavy at 150kg 

Dave


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

A Honda Dylan


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

*BEST SCOOTER*

It is the Easylifter hydraulic model. Specs say it can take up to 200kgs. I have an Al-ko towbar fitted which states Max 80kgs on the ball. Will have to look into this as well.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

for that kind of weight you could go for a small proper motorbike there are a few under that weight but it depends on your licence and preference


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have a SHi 300 Honda Scooter, its fantastic, it is a moped but has large wheels. It really moves and handles well.

They do a SHi125cc model too.

Cant recommend it enough, we also have a big bike too.

Pat


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Don't be to dismissive of the Chinese Copies. We have had a Honda Cub Copy for 4 yrs its never missed a beat yet and if it does the investment wont worry me.
Most of the well known makes aren't manufactured where you probably think.
Eg: My Suzuki was made in Mexico, not sure where Peugeot are made but I dont think its France.
If you dont fancy a Hair dryer go for a Honda Innova I think its the best although our copy was a third of the price.

Steve


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

There's only one scooter for me. Thats my 42 year old Italian sx Lambretta . it goes on my easylifter hydraulic no problems


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scooter*

I thought about a Scooter but then no good as often more than 2 of us, ruled a Smart out too!

As Dave said, Japanese or maybe Peugeot!

I favour Honda.

So much I bought a Honda for four!

™


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

The Easylifter Hydra is good for 200kgs but the chap who sells them tells me that is a tyre limitation - Change the tyre and you're good for 300kgs.... My scooter is a Burgman 650 Exec weighing in at 260kgs and I fully intend to carry it on a Easylifter. The bike is good for touring, good for two up, good for 100mph+ 8O , and has 60 litres of undersaddle storage - Fantastic


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I've looked at loads of scooters and the Gilera Runner VXR 180 or 200 offers the best power to weight ratio and are 4-stroke water cooled.

The engine power means that they haven't been trashed or ridden by teenagers on L Plates too. They are expensive though, especially this time of year. A good 04 will cost about 1K.

I had a Peugeot Treker 100, which was good and the same as the Peugeot Speedfight 100 underneath but a lot less desirable. My Mrs had a Yamaha Eos. 

I'd spend the extra money and get a bigger Gilera, which can accelerate out of trouble.

Stay away from the Chinese stuff for spares/servicing reasons but I think Sym and Kymco are OK.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

sorry, I missed the 2-up requirement........it's definately the Gilera then


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If your motorhome has a fair size overhang you will need to stiffen the rear suspension carrying 160kgs possibly by using Airides which are arond £500. I'm currently researching bikes but the cost seems to be mounting: Tow Bar, Easylifter, Airides all add substantially to the cost before you even decide on the kind of bike you want and then you have insurance and tax plus running costs.

One of my former colleagues made me laugh when he suggested that motorhoming was for people who cannot afford a proper holiday!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Slightly off topic A bike trailer is about half the price of the Hyrdra

Dave p


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

But a Hydra is less than half the length of a trailer  and you don't need to bother with learning how to reverse it


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Coward
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Dave p


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST SCOOTER*



TM59 said:


> It is the Easylifter hydraulic model. Specs say it can take up to 200kgs. I have an Al-ko towbar fitted which states Max 80kgs on the ball. Will have to look into this as well.


How would one find out the max weight on the towball?

Mine is affixed right back to the chassis legs, would this allow me more weight on it?


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

The Easylifter Hydra seem to be the way to go.


----------



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

The Chinese way for me, I have a Lifan LF100 a copy of the Honda c90 bought it new 5 years ago for £650. Passed 2 MOT's since with now't wrong and never missed a beat. Change the oil and wipe over with an oil'y rag job done. Has large wheels, 4 speed crash gearbox and takes wife and me all over even up so called roads with grass growing in the middle. Large top box for both helmets and about 90mpg and weight wise is 100kg. Fits on my Armitidge rack and PWS towbar system. Just in on the axle weight with air ride etc.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

******* Bikes*

I am with you on that one "Althearcher" our Jincheng is a sort of a copy of the Honda Innova with a 110cc Cub engine. 4yrs old nothing spent on spares (Honda fit or plenty of pattern on the net) jus an oil change and chain adjusment.

Havining spent most of my life as a Mechanical Engineer involved with mass production in one form or another. Joe Public just doesn't realise where component parts a sourced. Some Major Uk and European manufacturers source most of their component parts from Tiawan / China etc.

Made in X country may just means it was assembled or even part assembled there.

Steve


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I drive a scooter everyday - Aprilia Habana Custom - too wide for MHing. I park at the station with 35 other scooter uses.

Chinese bikes have peeling chorme at the second year. I notice that they deteriorate quickly when compared to others.

They are reliable for a while but are parts unsupported very quickly.

Aprilia make good bikes but again the Italian distribution is poor and parts are not available quickly.

If your not going to use it much and garage it - then the quality may not be a problem - they are as cheap as chips.

Some bikes are badged Honda and are not - check the VIN number.


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

*Best Scooter*

Hi

My neighbour was going to sell his scooter a while back. He bought it to put on the back of his motor home. They took it on a few trips but his wife wasn't happy. Like us they are in the late 60s. I typed up an add for the local paper for him and these where the details=

GILERA RUNNER 200 VXR

2006, Immaculate, always garaged, Red/Silver. Top box, 4 Stroke, Water cooled, Automatic
Good power with 2 up. Now surplus to requirements. Nice ride and good geometry.Never dropped.
Only 1200 miles, one owner. MOT and taxed Recent service
£1480 ONO

This was some months back so miles maybe up a little.

I have to say this bike is in mint condition. Location North Devon.

If anyone is seriously interested I will ask him. Just drop me a note. I don't want to bother him for no good reason as they have a few family problems at the moment.

Regards

Phil


----------

